# Best way to get smooth clear skin ?



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

i dont have acne or anything

but i do get the odd few spots

and my forehead isnt smooth skin it feels more rough than say my cheeks lol

is there any products i can buy to help get nice clear smooth skin ?

ta


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Any non oily lotion...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Apply a small amount of medication with 5% or 10% Benzoyl peroxide on spots before lotioning...


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> i dont have acne or anything
> 
> but i do get the odd few spots
> 
> ...


I had a problem after using the gear... I tried all sorts.

But now i use Lancome for men...Bloody expensive but my skin is soooo clear now. If you can afford it then give it a go mate.


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> i dont have acne or anything
> 
> but i do get the odd few spots
> 
> ...


And plenty of water..if you have a sand paper forehead that's dehydration.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> i dont have acne or anything
> 
> but i do get the odd few spots
> 
> ...


be a girl and have loads of eostrogen floatin round your body!


----------



## cookie88 (May 12, 2010)

iv have tied lots of creams/lotions/treatments

dont have bad skin or anything its just not perfect

but i have found the BEST thing ever for smooth clear toned skin has been frequent saunas and steam rooms at least once a week which gets the circulation going/and sweats out toxins

but with daily cleansing/toning/moisturising as well

benzylperoxide cream/gel is good for applying to spots but i wouldnt advise applying this on spot free skin as it quite drying to the skin


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Most common things to try avoid....Smoking, washing/scrubbing your face to much or to hard, alcohol. Drink plenty of water and change your pillow cases often.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

You could try taking zinc supplements - I started getting spots not long ago for some bizarre reason, having never been spotty in my life before, and I found that taking zinc helped clear them up.

They are supposed to support your immune system and I've found that on the odd occasion I do get a spot now, it heals up really quickly. I take four tablets a day - 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening. You're only meant to take one a day but I found that wasn't enough to make much of a difference.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

i was hoping really just for the name of a product i could buy

ive had a look around and this seems to be good what do people think

http://www.paulaschoice.co.uk/2-beta-hydroxy-acid-gel-2.html


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends......


Use of Honey makes the skin soft and smooth, reduces wrinkles and brings a glow.

Blend the egg white and honey well and then apply on the face. This makes your skin smooth and helps to reduce wrinkles.

Mash the bananas along with milk and then apply on your face. Wash it off after 20 minutes. This makes the skin smooth and supple.

Blend turmeric powder with milk and apply on the face. It removes the tan and helps to reduce the facial hair. Scrub it off with a good face scrub and then wash with cold water. You can also keep it overnight.

Apply raw sliced potato on the face. Reduces blemishes and other scars.

Citrus face packs and sandalwood face packs are excellent for oily skin.

Applying turmeric powder along with limejuice removes the tan. Limejuice is a natural bleach.


Thanks

clinical research


----------



## Penniman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I have read this post. Yoga is the best for our health. I have done my yoga teacher training course. Schedule is very important, when we are doing any type of workout and yoga also.

______________________

marijuana seeds


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Penniman said:


> Hi, I have read this post. Yoga is the best for our health. I have done my yoga teacher training course. Schedule is very important, when we are doing any type of workout and yoga also.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> marijuana seeds


HAHAHA Look at the signature - link to buy marijuana seed LOL IDIOT.


----------

